# no egg after 20 days



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

its about 20days after my cocktails' first mating and there is no egg.
they have mating behaviors(s e x)2times each day.but sitll there is no sign of any egg.
is it possible?
whats the reason?
thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

7 days is only an average. Its takes some tiels longer to lay and some shorter. Are they showing signs of nesting? Any eggs poops? Is her vent area getting bigger? Keep an eye out in case she gets egg bound.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

*thanks*



roxy culver said:


> 7 days is only an average. Its takes some tiels longer to lay and some shorter. Are they showing signs of nesting? Any eggs poops? Is her vent area getting bigger? Keep an eye out in case she gets egg bound.


yeah they usually go in and out of the nest.
i cant recognize any poop but i can see pulse in her vent area
i think there is no sign of egg bound too
is it ever happened o you that lying egg takes such a long time?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No its never taken that long for me but we had a member on here about a year ago that it took her pair almost a month before they laid. What do you mean by pulse? It would be a bump near her vent that you're looking for. Are you sure you have a male/female pair?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The poop will be a lot bigger than normal size


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> No its never taken that long for me but we had a member on here about a year ago that it took her pair almost a month before they laid. What do you mean by pulse? It would be a bump near her vent that you're looking for. Are you sure you have a male/female pair?


yes bro they are male and female :-D
they mate every day:-D
her pulse beats near her vent.
ok i'll wait more.
i think i can see a bump but im not sure.
here are the pics


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't see an egg bump on her as of yet. So I would wait and see if one develops. Pulsing near the vent is normal as there's a vein there. It has nothing to do with eggs as far as I know.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's all a wait and hopefully we will find an egg 
My pair took 2 weeks and a half, and at the moment I am also waiting for pearly to lay an egg
Keep us posted


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

Baruch said:


> It's all a wait and hopefully we will find an egg
> My pair took 2 weeks and a half, and at the moment I am also waiting for pearly to lay an egg
> Keep us posted


Ok
Thanks a lot
I'll wait more and more


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
at last she laied an egg.
oh my god thanks:thumbu:


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

sorry bros i have another question
is it ever happened to u that one of the pairs never seat on the eggs(make it warm)and all the days and nights the other one does his duty?
when i have bought this pairs it happened to me and none of the eggs hatched.i afraid this time it happens too.
the male one never sits on the eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had two hens that would sit all the time and never let their males sit while I had a third pair that always took turns. So it just depends on the pair. If the hen is sitting, then the eggs should be fine. They may not start sitting until the whole clutch has been laid.


----------



## Alassejane (Feb 16, 2013)

When my pair had their first ever clutch my male NEVER sat on them only the female. Now on their 2nd clutch my male only goes on them when the female leaves to have food, water and loo etc. Good luck on the eggs


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the egg


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

Baruch said:


> Congrats on the egg


thanks bro:thumbu:


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> I had two hens that would sit all the time and never let their males sit while I had a third pair that always took turns. So it just depends on the pair. If the hen is sitting, then the eggs should be fine. They may not start sitting until the whole clutch has been laid.


yes but when the hen came out for food and water(the weather was cold)she left his eggs for 2-3 hours a day.
i thought it's not good for eggs and throw them out.
i'm waiting for this period hope the male helps the hen:-D


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

As long as an adult bird is sitting on the eggs almost all the time they should be all right. Leaving the eggs alone for up to 30 minutes is usually safe but 2-3 hours at a time is usually too long, and the eggs are likely to chill and die. But if the weather or room temperature is very hot the eggs may stay warm enough without a parent bird sitting on them at all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And I wouldn't throw them out, you never know what might happen. Throwing them out only promotes her to lay more. Next time wait til she abandons them then dispose of the eggs.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

it seems my male bird is crazy.
it's the hen that sits on the eggs all the nights and days.
when she comes out for eating the male one just go to nest and play with eggs(i can hear the sound of eggs rolling in the nest.)
it seams i have to send this pair back to the seller.
i'm so unlucky.
i'm sure it's impossible to hope for any chiken from this pair.
he is craaaazy.
he never stay in the nest more than 30minutes and after hearing any sound in the room he comes out.and start to eat and play.......


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

How old is the male? Is it possible he's too young and immature for parenting?
And i wouldn't give up on the pair yet. Sometimes it takes first-timers quite a while to get used to incubating.
Good luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's not crazy that's actually quite normal. I had TWO pairs where the male wouldn't sit on the eggs except when the hen left the nest to eat and poop. The hens sat 24/7. They are supposed to turn the eggs. If all you did was get these birds to be breeders I wouldn't get any more birds. Work with the ones you have. By constantly trading out birds you are asking for health issues.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> How old is the male? Is it possible he's too young and immature for parenting?
> And i wouldn't give up on the pair yet. Sometimes it takes first-timers quite a while to get used to incubating.
> Good luck!


no i think he is at least 3 years old.
.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> He's not crazy that's actually quite normal. I had TWO pairs where the male wouldn't sit on the eggs except when the hen left the nest to eat and poop. The hens sat 24/7. They are supposed to turn the eggs. If all you did was get these birds to be breeders I wouldn't get any more birds. Work with the ones you have. By constantly trading out birds you are asking for health issues.


yes you are right but he dosent sit on the egg even when she comes out
he just go to the nest and comes back in a minute
the hen sits from 24 to 7am.
after eating some food she goes back to the nest(it takes 30minutes atleast)
then she comes out again at 15o clock and stay out of the nest for 2hours.and........
i'm confused
i spoke with the seller he said you can bring it back and get another one.
but maybe it's better to accept you and wait more(18 days)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would wait, if this is their first time breeding, even at his age, he may have no idea what he's doing. What is the weather like? If its warm, he wont need to sit on the eggs while she's off them, only turn them. Just because they don't breed well the first time doesn't mean you need to get rid of them. Tiels shouldn't be used exclusively for breeding in the first place.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> I would wait, if this is their first time breeding, even at his age, he may have no idea what he's doing. What is the weather like? If its warm, he wont need to sit on the eggs while she's off them, only turn them. Just because they don't breed well the first time doesn't mean you need to get rid of them. Tiels shouldn't be used exclusively for breeding in the first place.


the seller said he saw their chickens but i don't believe.
today the hen laid the forth egg and i can hear the male singing and singing:-D(i think he is full of energy i he can't stay in a place like nest for long time.he always like to hop eat poop sing and...)
are the males sing just before mating or they can sing even when they have eggs?
here it's summer
temperature is almost 28-30 Celsius. is it OK to leave the eggs for 1-2 hours in this temperature.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I would just let them be for now. If the female will tend to them and leave for a while, maybe she feels like it is a good enough temperature to leave them alone for a little while, while the male turns them. Don't think of getting rid of them, they can still have successful clutches even after if this one doesn't work out. You never know what may or may not happen. Just give it time and don't give up on them. Good luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It sounds like its warm enough that they don't NEED to sit on the eggs full time. All they really have to do is go into the box and turn the eggs. This happens in FL in the summer time too. Its totally normal. And males sing all the time, regardless of mating or eggs or whatever. My boys are always singing.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

thank you very much all my dear friends.
as you said i let them to do what else they desire and i think these days they sit on the eggs all the time.
yesterday i took the eggs and check them with a light and all 4eggs were red :thumbu:
5days later will be the 18th day.
i'm so excited
and thanks for your tips i thought it's not good to sing in these days.i've thought males just sing for mating


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so happy for you








Please post photos of the chicks when they hatch


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

nooooop
2of the eggs chilled and today i'll send this crazy birds back to the seller.
they made me mad


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm disappointed for you 
but you really do need to think about using tiels solely for breeding. i don't think it's right or necessary to buy birds for breeding, and promptly return them if they fail. unfortunately birds shouldn't be disposable items, *or* breeding machines.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> i'm disappointed for you
> but you really do need to think about using tiels solely for breeding. i don't think it's right or necessary to buy birds for breeding, and promptly return them if they fail. unfortunately birds shouldn't be disposable items, *or* breeding machines.


i know they are'nt.but i payed the seller for a breeding birds if not i would buy just one tile and keep it like my child.
i payed much more money than regular tiles for this pair


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Personally, one failure means nothing. They are in a new environment and instead of letting them settle in and get used to their new home you threw them into breeding and expected them to do well. That to me says you did absolutely no research on tiels before you purchased them. As I said before, you need to give them time. You haven't given these birds a chance to even get used to their new home before you're giving them back to the breeder. They're not dogs, you can't just get them and toss them in a cage and hope they make babies. They need time, which you haven't given them. Did they breed well for the breeder you got them from? If so, then the issue is you, not them. One failed breeding attempt is nothing compared to how many failed attempts some pairs have before they get it right. Obvioulsy something scared them off the eggs and THAT IS NOT THEIR FAULT!!! You need to figure out what freaked them out and try to correct it. Otherwise, its going to happen to the next pair you get. You also should let them settle in before breeding them. Otherwise, you'll have issues the whole time. If they're outside in an aviary, I'd bring them inside. It would make it much easier on them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Also when you bring tiels to a new enviorment it's sorta like hormonal reduction that seen 
Here
So before they are to be put into a breeding cage they going to need TIME!


----------

